# Digital Mixtape Thread!!!!



## drabortion (Mar 24, 2011)

What's up guys? I thought this would be a cool idea. Create a new folder on your computer, drag ten to twenty songs into it and then right click > send to > zip (compressed) file.

After you have your mixtape folder go to rapidshare, megaupload, or whatever your preferred hosting site is and upload it. Then just simply post the download link here! Here's mine.

Click Here to Download Awesome

File details
69.44mb
Track listing
Artist - song
Wendy Mcneill - Such a Common Bird
Humanwine - Rivolta Silenziosa
Skarp - Requiem
William Elliot Whitmore - Johnny Law
Morning Glory - Gimme Heroin
MDC - Let's Kill All the Cops
Haymarket Squares - Bullet Catcher
Earl Sweatshirt - Luper
Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker - Stationary Robbery
Astronautalis - The Case of William Smith
The Red Elvises - Bourbon Street
Koffin Kats - Chaos
The Kings of Nuthin' - You're Fucked
Cat Stevens - If You Want to Sing Out, Sing Out
Cex - Stop Eating


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I was hoping a thread like this would appear. I'll post some bro once I have time to put it together. Definitely gonna download yours.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, and mediafire is better than megaupload, because you never have to wait and its super fast.


----------



## drabortion (Apr 8, 2011)

RnJ said:


> I was hoping a thread like this would appear. I'll post some bro once I have time to put it together. Definitely gonna download yours.


 
Sweet man. I'll keep the mediafire thing in mind when I upload another one. Good lookin out


----------

